# Beretta 84 model



## Gum87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi all I just got the beretaa model 84 pierto gardon V.T. And I am having a hard time trying to find magazines for it I live in ca so they have to be 10 round magazines none the firearm stores have them. Do any of you know a link to get them from.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I'd write a letter or email to the politicians who support and passed the 10 round magazine capacity limit in CA and ask them. I see many 13 rounds magazines for sale but not any 10 and less round magazines.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Gum87 said:


> Hi all I just got the beretaa model 84 pierto gardon V.T. And I am having a hard time trying to find magazines for it I live in ca so they have to be 10 round magazines none the firearm stores have them. Do any of you know a link to get them from.


Go on E-Bay. The 10 rd. mags are all over the place.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto. The Beretta 84 is a very fine pistol and the mags (even the reduced capacity) are widely available. Try MidwayUSA too.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

One more tip. Don't pay too much for a mag. The prices are down and they are available. 

Some vendors will charge more for a 10rd. mag than they will for a higher-capacity mag. That's because of some states restricting capacity........as you well know.


----------



## Gum87 (Jun 19, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> One more tip. Don't pay too much for a mag. The prices are down and they are available.
> 
> Some vendors will charge more for a 10rd. mag than they will for a higher-capacity mag. That's because of some states restricting capacity........as you well know.


Yeah some of the people I have seen are charging $40 plus for the for them I found one on eBay for $28 thanks for the info.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

The 84 is a great gun. The model 85 would have most certainly fit the bill for you in your state.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Yup! For the uninformed, the Beretta 84 is a double-column .380 with a higher capacity. The Beretta 85 is a single column magazine, the tradeoff that gives the 84 more rounds also gives it a thicker grip. Depending on your hand size, otherwise the guns are identical. I have several of both and love them ALL!


----------



## Gum87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Scorpion8 said:


> Yup! For the uninformed, the Beretta 84 is a double-column .380 with a higher capacity. The Beretta 85 is a single column magazine, the tradeoff that gives the 84 more rounds also gives it a thicker grip. Depending on your hand size, otherwise the guns are identical. I have several of both and love them ALL!


Yeah I was looking at the 85 but I got the 84 for cheaper I took it out yesterday it was shooting preaty good. they where going towards the left of the bulls eye just had to line up the sight better. And the screws on the grip where coming loose. But it was shooing great.


----------



## runnerhiker (May 9, 2014)

Did Beretta stop importing this gun model? It's not in their USA website. I am interested in getting one, I need to know whether I have to look for a used one.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Sadly, looks like it. Probably a lot more expensive to manufacture than a PX4 or Nano. Because it had quality in it. Yes, get out there and get one asap.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

runnerhiker said:


> Did Beretta stop importing this gun model? It's not in their USA website. I am interested in getting one, I need to know whether I have to look for a used one.


As far as I know, Beretta is still making the model 84. It's called the Cheetah.

I have two of the 84BB's and they are fantastic. They have the polished blue finish and walnut grips. Fit and finish on the BB's is nothing short of meticulous. I'm not positive, but I think they date back to the 1970's.

If I was looking for a Beretta 84, I'd go to the trouble and find a BB model. A much nicer finished gun.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> As far as I know, Beretta is still making the model 84. It's called the Cheetah.


Couldn't agree more about the 84BB's, although I like the 84F myself. But BerettaUSA doesn't list them on the website, and even Davidson's doesn't list it anymore.


----------



## Gum87 (Jun 19, 2014)

The 84 was stoped being produced in 2013 I have an early one that got imported from Italy beretta couldn't find my serial number in their data base it has pietro gardon beretta on the side of the slide barel they said it could been made in the 80s threw 82s it has no f,fs,bb markings on it. It has solid wood grips that screw on they have no emblem on either side of the grip. But I think it's an fs either way I still like my 84


----------



## runnerhiker (May 9, 2014)

Here is a reply from Beretta about my question on the 84

"Unfortunately, we are not currently importing the Cheetah into the United States. This might not be a permanent thing but, at the moment, no units are coming into the country.
I am sorry and hope that you will be able to find an alternative and a companion to your 92!
Best,
Matteo

Beretta Social Media Dept. "


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

I had the 84FS in nickel. It was a beautiful pistol, but too bulky for a .380, so I sold it. The 87 Cheetah in .22LR, however, is a keeper.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BigCityChief said:


> I had the 84FS in nickel. It was a beautiful pistol, but too bulky for a .380, so I sold it. The 87 Cheetah in .22LR, however, is a keeper.


I too, have a model 87. It is indeed, a keeper. Beautiful gun as well.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

BigCityChief said:


> I had the 84FS in nickel. It was a beautiful pistol, but too bulky for a .380, so I sold it.


You should consider the Beretta 85. Same pistol as the 84-series, but a single-column magazine so the grip is thinner. I have both models, including a Browning BDA-380 (Beretta 84 clone) but the 85's find their way into my pocket more often than not.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Numrich has 10-round mags for the 84 - just ordered one yesterday for myself.


----------



## Gum87 (Jun 19, 2014)

I found a magazine for the 84 on eBay yesterday $29 rounded up that's with shipping I bought one


----------



## holepuncher (Mar 2, 2013)

Gum87 said:


> I have an early one that got imported from Italy beretta couldn't find my serial number in their data base it has pietro gardon beretta on the side of the slide barel they said it could been made in the 80s threw 82s it has no f,fs,bb markings on it. It has solid wood grips that screw on they have no emblem on either side of the grip. But I think it's an fs either way I still like my 84


The features you describe are for an 84 (no letter). Also, if it was an 84B, 84BB, 84F or 84FS, the frame would have a rollmark showing that model designation.

Sources suggest that the model 84 (no letter) was produced as early as 1975, although the earliest I have seen was made in 1977. Production ended in 1981, when it was replaced by the 84B.

hp


----------

